# Mary Mahoney's Bread Pudding



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a request for this recipe earlier today. This is the printed recipe they give you at the restaurant if you ask for it. 

Mary Mahoney's Old French House Bread Pudding

10 oz french bread
6 eggs 
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 tbs nutmeg
1/4 cup sugar
2 cups milk
1/2 cup half & half
2 tsp vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups of raisins
2 sticks of butter

In a bowl combine eggs, cinnamon, & nutmeg. Mix well. Add to this mixture sugar, milk, half & half and vanilla.

Cut up bread bite size pieces in baking dish (about 1 1/2 quart). Add rasins and melted butter to the bread. Pour milk-egg mixture over bread. Bake about 30 minutes or until it is golden brown. Serves 12

Rum Sauce

2 1/2 cups milk, scalded
3/4 cup sugar
6 tbs flour
4 eggs, beaten well
1 stick butter
dash of cinnamon
dash of nutmeg
1 tsp vanilla 
1 tsp rum extract
1 oz. rum

In a sauce pan melt butter and add flour. Mix well. Add scalded milk and sugar. Cook over low heat until thick. Beat in eggs and remove from heat. Add nutmeg, cinnamon, vanilla and rum. Serve over pudding.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thank you!!!!! I may have to make some tomorrow.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you, Ma'am


----------

